# Need courage.



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

This is a serious question. I don't swim alot, but I can swim. In fact I'm SCUBA certified (basic openwater) I just don't like murky water. How can I overcome my fear of paddling a yak out past the breakers?


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

1BadF350 said:


> This is a serious question. I don't swim alot, but I can swim. In fact I'm SCUBA certified (basic openwater) I just don't like murky water. How can I overcome my fear of paddling a yak out past the breakers?


Just do it.


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Paddle as fast and as hard as you can


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It is a bit exhilirating every time you try- just use caution and don't try it when the waves are really pounding- wait for a calmer day if need be. 

It's not the ride out thru the breakers that's usually the tough part- it is the ride back in where most people have trouble. It is best if you find someone experienced to go with your first time out.


First time I went I paddled like crazy and shot throu a set of breakers- I was actually airborne for a second- landed on the other side of the breakers to a very calm and serene setting.

LIke the Nike guys say- Just do it!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Everyone here already has said the most important things, the only other idea I would add is not only try it on a calm day but do it on an unloaded Yak the first time. That way the additional fear of losing fishing gear won't compound the already intense pucker factor.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

jay b said:


> Everyone here already has said the most important things, the only other idea I would add is not only try it on a calm day but do it on an unloaded Yak the first time. That way the additional fear of losing fishing gear won't compound the already intense pucker factor.


If just doing it doesn't cut it, work your way up to it. There is lots of good fishing in the back waters. Build your way up to a surf launch.

The best way to build confidence is to do a couple of self-rescue drills. Load your boat up with stuff, broomsticks instead of rod&reels, and fall out until you are comfortable with it. You will not only be better equipped to climb back in when an accident happens, you will have a better understanding of the limits of your boat. 

I also recommend putting about ten or fifteen gallons of water in your boat and paddle around so you can get a feel for what it feels like to take on water. You will be suprised.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

This should help..

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35210&highlight=surf+launch


----------



## We_Got_A_Floater (Apr 19, 2007)

Another way is to just plan a day in Hatteras (or somewhere similar with easy access to the beach) with friends and/or family during the summer when the water is warm. Load the yak and just have fun surfing in and out. You'll take your licks doing this but it's great practice and you'll have a lot of fun in the process.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

We_Got_A_Floater said:


> Another way is to just plan a day in Hatteras (or somewhere similar with easy access to the beach) with friends and/or family during the summer when the water is warm. Load the yak and just have fun surfing in and out. You'll take your licks doing this but it's great practice and you'll have a lot of fun in the process.



LMAO- that user name is going to do nothing to calm his fears.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> LMAO- that user name is going to do nothing to calm his fears.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS P&S CLASSIC RIGHT THERE!!!!   


FA:beer:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

we got a floater
is that refering to poo or a dead bodyopcorn:


----------



## We_Got_A_Floater (Apr 19, 2007)

Dead bodies? I had nothing to do with that body found by kayakers last week in Va Beach. Honest. Hasn't anyone seen Caddyshack?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Just accustom yourself to the surf zone... sit on the beach, watch how the sets work... then go swimmin', buy yourself a body board, etc. Get used to being tossed around and slammed on the sandy bottom... eventually it will become fun


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

OH and don't panic... no matter the situation. Panicking will make your brain do all that dumb, irrational sh!t that will get yah killed  Take a breath and think about it.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I don't yak (yet) but these are tips from my surfing days:
Find a channel and paddle out. 
If you find yourself in the whitewater (aka laundry mat) get out of it. Clear the impact zone of the breakers and paddle parallel to the beach until your out of it.
Watch the sets as the come in. Unless it's a windly slop, you can time your paddle out so hopefully you won't get one on top of the head.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

My best advice is when ya start paddling out DONT STOP PADDLING till your past the breakers, I see most folks make the mistake when a wave hits them they stop paddling. Paddle right threw the waves no matter what, when the wave has the nose of your yak in the air PADDLE when your nose down on the back side of the wave PADDLE. *Starting to get the idea?*

Lesson 2 will be getting the yak back in


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Paint a silouhette of a baby seal on the bottom of your yak


----------



## ~FLYCAT~ (Apr 6, 2007)

then lather it in blood bait too right?  


make it slide through the breakers easier 





FishinAddiction said:


> Paint a silouhette of a baby seal on the bottom of your yak


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

or you could hang 3 tuna heads of each side of the yak to stabilize it!


FA


----------



## ~FLYCAT~ (Apr 6, 2007)

*here go it this way*

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXI7ggQhekU


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i didnt see any baby seals or tuna heads in that video


----------



## ~FLYCAT~ (Apr 6, 2007)

opcorn: I'll try harder next time, you could volunteer, I will be happy to video tape it opcorn: 





FishinAddiction said:


> i didnt see any baby seals or tuna heads in that video


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ok I'll let you videotape it but you'll need an underwater camera follow me out underneath the water


----------



## ~FLYCAT~ (Apr 6, 2007)

FishinAddiction said:


> ok I'll let you videotape it but you'll need an underwater camera follow me out underneath the water





Sure why not I have a lil yellow submarine


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I did the test in Hatteras at Cape Point last year. Got a yak and started working on launching in the surf. Took a bit, but I found that leaning back a little bit and paddling like hell will get you out fairly easy. Once I got the hang of that I cruised around the Hook all day checking stuff out.


----------

